# Horse shows in wisconsin



## xAddictionx

Became a fan


----------



## luvmyqh

cool, you can add me as a friend to if ya want!!


----------



## xAddictionx

It doesn't let me see who created the page, it just says the name of the group!


----------



## luvmyqh

well i'll try adding you!! i started the page!!


----------



## GottaRide

Who's going to the fuzzy show in Custer on Saturday????
www.heartlandstables.com


----------



## xAddictionx

^I used to show at Heartland tons during the winter! But I haven't in a few years..


----------



## luvmyqh

me and cosmic jumper...lol


----------



## GottaRide

xAddictionx said:


> ^I used to show at Heartland tons during the winter! But I haven't in a few years..


 
I'll be there all bundled up with my little Paint gelding. They usually have a good turnout all throughout the winter shows. It's always a fun time!


----------



## Padrona

I show at Custer too for fun.  I won't be there this weekend though because we'll be out of town for Christmas.


----------



## gypsygirl

that sounds like a very fun show ! its a bit far for me this time of year though. does anyone ever show at mandts in oregon,wi ?


----------



## luvmyqh

my girlfriends have been there, but wont go again.


----------



## gypsygirl

oh really ? whys that if you dont mind me asking ? a lot of my friends show there


----------



## xAddictionx

luvmyqh said:


> me and cosmic jumper...lol


Haha he was such a good boy!!


Does anyone ever show at WEC in GB? 
Or at New Heights?


----------



## GottaRide

Why not go back to Heartland Stables? I think it's a great place to show!

I've been to a couple shows at NEW Stables. Not hunter/jumper shows, but open shows & Paint shows.


----------



## luvmyqh

as far as the oregon shows was that my friend had her stud then and every one freaked out beacuse of that i geuss. i realy dont know all the detail's sorry


----------



## luvmyqh

and i hopefully will get to heartland stables sometime.


----------



## luvmyqh

i'm in the wisconsin state horse co. i mean i go for there points. dose anyone else??? i was going to go to the year end show in cluster,wi for them but dident make it!!


----------



## GottaRide

I'm not sure what I'm going to nominate for in 2010. I qualified for the Champ Show with my new gelding in two shows this summer, but I'll have two horses to show next year & I don't know what I'm going to be doing with which horse yet. I know my older gelding will be going to the Paint shows mostly, but he'll still be at the open shows probably to do some w/t or leadline with a lesson girl. I probably will nominate him for showmanship & WP because we can easily get qualified. Then I have my 2 year old who I plan to show at the open shows to start with, as long as there isn't a Paint show that interferes. I'll most likely nominate my 2 year old for a few classes, but I'm going to wait to see how his training comes along so I know which classes he'll be ready for. It'll be a busy 2010 show season, that's for sure!


----------



## luvmyqh

i hear ya on the busy show season since i only have a month off to get him up to par...but now that im getting to a place with the indoor and outdoor to work in im feeling better about things...lol


----------



## gypsygirl

ive been to WEC before ! but for pony club rallies & stuff like that, not for their shows. its a great facility though !

now that im really thinking about it, ive been to heartland for pony club stuff too !


----------



## HorseSavvy

Whoa there are people from Wisconsin on here. I'm surprised! And Happy! Usually I'm alone xD Nice to meet ya'll!


----------



## GottaRide

Come'on guys.....show up tomorrow at Heartland Stables for the fuzzy show! The weather will be nice...Lots of nice horses will be there!


----------



## luvmyqh

wish i could but im moveing him this weekend and i need at least a month off!!! lol


----------



## HorseSavvy

I only show in the summer, and now I need to find a new saddleseat bridle! grr... I will have one but it'll have a martengale and apparently you can't ahve one for local shows and it annoys me cuz I could use it at academy shows... and I need western show tack xD okay I'm done with my rant xD I love the local shows though! So fun! And I love watching everyone else ride!


----------



## GottaRide

At the winter shows in Custer you can show with whatever tack you want. The martingale would be allowed. There are usually a few other saddleseat riders there. 

We had a great show yesterday...lots of fun! We got 2nds & 3rds all day long out of about 7-10 horses in each class. It was our first english equitation pattern, our first horsemanship pattern, our first show riding one handed for WP. Considering that 6 months ago this horse didn't know what lope meant, couldn't trot a straight line & had his head in the air, I'm very happy with how he's turning out. Mater made me proud!


----------



## gypsygirl

yay ! good pony =] glad you had a good time !


----------



## luvmyqh

glad it was a good show for ya!!! now im off to go move to the new stable!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

Congrats GottaRide! That's awesome!


----------



## luvmyqh

let's us wisconsin people post here, when ya go to a show and pics from the show here??? sound cool???? hears one from the november 09 show!! its not that good but ya get the idea...lol


----------



## GottaRide

I'm posting these as requested :wink:

Don't ever leave your horse unattended during the horse show...this is how I found him 15 minutes before our class!









We made it to our class just in time...









...and got our name called at the end of it...









...brought home lots of ribbons.










Good thing he likes kids, cuz he's just the right size for them. He'll do a little showmanship...









...then win a Leadline class (see the blue ribbon on his bridle?). Must have been a tough class...both Mater & Maddy look like they are sleepy in this picture!










Then I get to ride again...









Trying to figure out our next pattern class...









Mater got the right moves!









Finished the long day with a good neck scratching...


----------



## HorseSavvy

Thanks for the pics luvmyqh and GottaRide! Keep them coming guys! 

hahaha I love the first pic GottaRide! Hilarious!


----------



## luvmyqh

call me crazy, im going to a show in 13 days!!! man it going to be cold!!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

Where are you showing luvmyqh?


----------



## luvmyqh

www.west20.com in easy troy,wi


----------



## PaintsPwn

Paaaaaaaaints!!! 8DDD ... ahem...

I'm showing at futurities this fall with our Filly in Wisconsin. I'll probably bring Cowboy too.


----------



## GottaRide

PaintsPwn said:


> Paaaaaaaaints!!! 8DDD ... ahem...
> 
> I'm showing at futurities this fall with our Filly in Wisconsin. I'll probably bring Cowboy too.



The WI Paint SSA Futurity? I'll be there. Who is your filly's sire? Halter or riding classes?


----------



## HorseSavvy

Ohhh I love West20!


----------



## luvmyqh

well hopefully it wont snow!! or be like 0 out or i am not going!!!..lol


----------



## PaintsPwn

> The WI Paint SSA Futurity? I'll be there. Who is your filly's sire? Halter or riding classes?


Indeed, she was there this year too as a weanling. Triple Platinum, breeding stock palomino filly... her sire is Triple X Fella. She's a halter girl through and through.


----------



## GottaRide

PaintsPwn said:


> Indeed, she was there this year too as a weanling. Triple Platinum, breeding stock palomino filly... her sire is Triple X Fella. She's a halter girl through and through.


Hey...I was the announcer this year! Hopefully I pronounced all the names correctly for you. :wink:


----------



## GottaRide

luvmyqh said:


> well hopefully it wont snow!! or be like 0 out or i am not going!!!..lol


Is West 20 heated? Where do they have your warm up your horses? 

I really like Custer because they have the two indoor arenas - one for showing (bigger than West 20), one for warm up. You can stay inside the entire day. And they have heated bleachers for spectactors. It stays warm enough if you dress right.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Haha, it wasn't us showing her GottaRide, it was her breeders xD See ya there this year!


----------



## HorseSavvy

GottaRide said:


> Is West 20 heated? Where do they have your warm up your horses?
> 
> I really like Custer because they have the two indoor arenas - one for showing (bigger than West 20), one for warm up. You can stay inside the entire day. And they have heated bleachers for spectactors. It stays warm enough if you dress right.


Whoa really? I want to show in Custer! I don't think it's heated...I went there one time to watch a show and was really cold. They also had the door open so yeah. I don't think there's an indoor warm-up ring at West 20.


----------



## luvmyqh

well im not going to west20 any more me and my friend are holding a show!!! ribbions judge the whole thing!!! its going to be so fun!! on the 16th of jan!!! i cant wate!!


----------



## GottaRide

luvmyqh said:


> well im not going to west20 any more me and my friend are holding a show!!! ribbions judge the whole thing!!! its going to be so fun!! on the 16th of jan!!! i cant wate!!


 
um....details please!!!

I don't plan to go to West 20 for any of their open shows because it's a 3 1/2 hr drive for me. Custer is doable at 2 hrs drive time. If you're close enough I just might be able to come to your show (have to be home by 5pm that day though).


----------



## HorseSavvy

luvmyqh said:


> well im not going to west20 any more me and my friend are holding a show!!! ribbions judge the whole thing!!! its going to be so fun!! on the 16th of jan!!! i cant wate!!


Ohmygosh fun! I would totally come if Moon and I were more prepared.


----------



## highstakesasset

luvmyqh - Wow - you're from Sheboygan!! That's only about a half hour from me!!! We're almost neighbors!!


----------



## luvmyqh

well it only a fun show but yet offical!! we have limited parking.....show bill its not all done yet though!! ruff draft!!! lol
WILD WINDS OPEN SHOW
January 16, 2010
Wild Winds Stables 
Judge: 
Starts at 10 am SHARP

　​1. Open Halter
2. English Type Halter
3. Western Type Halter
4. Pony & Mini Halter (56” and under)
5. Mares at Halter
6. Gelding/Stallion at Halter
7. Sport Horse/Dressage Suitability In Hand
*GRAND & RESERVE CHAMPIONSHIP*
8. Novice Showmanship (Does NOT count for Hi-Point)
9. Jr. Showmanship
10. Sr. Showmanship
11. Open Showmanship
BREAK / WARM UP
12. Open Walk/Trot Pleasure
13. Sr. Walk/Trot Pleasure
14. Jr. Walk/Trot Pleasure
15. Open Walk/Trot Equitation/Horsemanship
16. Sr. Walk/Trot Equitation/Horsemanship
17. Jr. Walk/Trot Equitation/Horsemanship
18. Jr. Pleasure Walk/Trot/Canter
19. Sr. Pleasure Walk/Trot/Canter
20. Australian Pursuit
21. Walk/Trot Simon Says
22. Walk/Trot Egg and Spoon
23. Ride-a-Buck (Winner takes all!)
　
RULES:
Original Proof of 2009 or 2010 Coggins Test is Required
Show attire NOT required, Boots are Required.
Helmet required for ages 17 & Under
Correct tack for discipline required.


----------



## luvmyqh

just some small ribbions 1st through 6th nothing fancy... come as you are dirty horse and all or clean....you dont have to be good there are some that are going in showmanship that have never done it be fore in there life....we will be haveing 4 shows in the next 3 months and have a fun high point too!! for 5 bucks a division. halter,jr,sr.over all!! any questions pm me..


----------



## gypsygirl

^^ where are you located ?!


----------



## GottaRide

You have a pm.

Are all the riding classes combined discipline (English & western together)? 
Jr. is what age?
Sr. is what age?
Any w/t/c or w/j/l equitation/horsemanship classes?

I can see a very long egg & spoon class if all we have to do is walk & jog! 

What is the entry fee? Is there going to be an all-day fee?
What are the other dates?


----------



## luvmyqh

18 and over sr / 17 & under jr. there will be 2 w/t/c classes. but there are some of us starting out so if your real good i would pick w/t or w/t/c just to be fair. but you can cross enter. $20 all day or $4 a class and $5 high point=halter jr./sr. and over all. feb,13th & 27th march,14th
right on hwy 23 between sheboygan falls and plymouth,wi 53073 big blue barn


----------



## gypsygirl

thanks for all the info !! i will try to make it out there & see if i can get some people from my barn to go too =D


----------



## highstakesasset

Wow - you're at Roy's place!! My daughter boarded her horse Romeo there last winter  I loved the indoor area!! You're shows sound like they'd be fun - I'll mention them to my daughter!


----------



## luvmyqh

Please let me know in advance if youe comming so we know on parking beacuse it is limited!!!!


----------



## GottaRide

Will there be a w/t/c class with a pattern (horsemanship or equitation)?


----------



## luvmyqh

no just a w/t/c pleasure jr and sr. but at the next show we might add more.


----------



## luvmyqh

luvmyqh said:


> no just a w/t/c pleasure jr and sr. but at the next show we might add more.


you have to remember this is a fun show!! i just got my horse in oct. so this is like a warm ups and trainning before the bigger shows!! we are keeping it simple and fun!!


----------



## GottaRide

luvmyqh said:


> you have to remember this is a fun show!! i just got my horse in oct. so this is like a warm ups and trainning before the bigger shows!! we are keeping it simple and fun!!


You can't get good at what you don't practice. I need practice at the pattern classes. My horse takes one look at the cones scattered across the arena & runs towards the gate.


----------



## HorseSavvy

Are you doing any summer shows? 
I would totally do this except for lack of a show bridle for saddleseat and no western show tack. A fun show is what Moon needs to build confidence


----------



## luvmyqh

GottaRide said:


> You can't get good at what you don't practice. I need practice at the pattern classes. My horse takes one look at the cones scattered across the arena & runs towards the gate.


well then my show wont work for you. there is no warm up arena. just a small holding area like bounds arena in deerfeild,wi sorry!!


----------



## luvmyqh

HorseSavvy said:


> Are you doing any summer shows?
> I would totally do this except for lack of a show bridle for saddleseat and no western show tack. A fun show is what Moon needs to build confidence


you dont need show tack!! just the right tack!! like english you need to ride in any english saddle and briddle!! 
" A fun show is what Moon needs to build confidence " thats why im doing it!! i just got him in oct.. and hes needs this!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

*head desk* I thought you ment correct show tack, my bad! Uhhmmm I'd have to see what I can do, my B.M.'s annoying when it comes to shows, but other wise, this would be awesome!


----------



## HorseSavvy

Okay so I may be able to come if you guys have this. I would have to see if the trainer would be willing to take me and if I could use our BM's trailer. Maybe could bring one of the other girls that rides at my barn. Did you say you're having some after the 16th? I would just have to see about work depeding on the dates. Is it in Sheboygan? Let me know if this is officially going to happen! Thanks so much!


----------



## luvmyqh

yes we its on the 16th of this month. and feb.13th & 27th and march,14th 2010. if ya give me your email i can send you the finished show bill. show starts at 10am and there will be some stalls on first come first serve. thanks trish


----------



## HorseSavvy

March is probably when I would come, and possibly February, I'll pm u my email


----------



## luvmyqh

ok it was sent just let me know what ones you can make it to!! hope to see ya soon!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

I'm shooting for March or February, can't wait!


----------



## luvmyqh

cant wate!!! 3 days till show time!!!


----------



## luvmyqh

pics from feb,13th show


----------



## luvmyqh

last show tomorrow of the 4 show series we had i wounder who go the high point?? i signed up for halter,sr and over all!!


----------



## HorseSavvy

Nice pics! Sorry I couldn't make it this winter! Are you having any this summer? I'll be around at some of the summer shows in Cedarburg and such.


----------



## luvmyqh

no, in the summer it would get to big of a show for just me and my firend to handle..lol


----------



## HorseSavvy

okey dokey that's cool, so it went well?


----------



## GottaRide

Anyone going to the last fuzzy show at Heartland Stables in Custer tomorrow??


----------



## luvmyqh

from our last show.


----------



## luvmyqh

HorseSavvy said:


> okey dokey that's cool, so it went well?


yes it went nice and smooth


----------



## HorseSavvy

That's good!


----------



## luvmyqh

Prt show plymouth


----------



## HorseSavvy

I think my trainer and one of the boarders at my barn went to that show, when was it? Pretty horse!


----------



## luvmyqh

it was may,16th


----------



## luvmyqh

a night show in june..i placed in all 10 classes got 4th of 11..was a good show!!! pics below


----------



## TheRoughrider21

GottaRide said:


> I'm posting these as requested :wink:
> 
> Don't ever leave your horse unattended during the horse show...this is how I found him 15 minutes before our class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it to our class just in time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and got our name called at the end of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...brought home lots of ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing he likes kids, cuz he's just the right size for them. He'll do a little showmanship...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then win a Leadline class (see the blue ribbon on his bridle?). Must have been a tough class...both Mater & Maddy look like they are sleepy in this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I get to ride again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out our next pattern class...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mater got the right moves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the long day with a good neck scratching...


I was looking at these pictures thinking,"I've seen you before." Then on the 3rd picture I looked and yep, both the ladies from my barn are standing next to you in line-up and I remembered the judge. I was so at that show! I'm pretty positive you know my trainer...we show at Custer all the time. Well other people from my barn do, I don't show(yet!)


----------



## GottaRide

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I was looking at these pictures thinking,"I've seen you before." Then on the 3rd picture I looked and yep, both the ladies from my barn are standing next to you in line-up and I remembered the judge. I was so at that show! I'm pretty positive you know my trainer...we show at Custer all the time. Well other people from my barn do, I don't show(yet!)


 
Is Jeremy your trainer??

You should come out to the Outback Riders show in August!! It would be PERFECT for your first show (whether you think you're ready to show or not!). http://outbackriderswi.org/uploads/2010_OBR_Show_Bill.pdf We have tons of fun at this show. Mater will probably stay home for this show because I plan to get my husband's trail horse in the show ring. He's fat & out of shape so the exercise is good for him. He'll be shown whether he's ready to show or not!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

^Yep, he's my trainer. =)

I'll tell him about that show...and see where me and my horse are in our training. Right now he's got some issues with wanting to stop when he wants too...and then bucking...so Jeremy's been working with him.
(Do you need show clothes and show saddle/bridle for that show?)


----------



## GottaRide

TheRoughrider21 said:


> ^Yep, he's my trainer. =)
> 
> I'll tell him about that show...and see where me and my horse are in our training. Right now he's got some issues with wanting to stop when he wants too...and then bucking...so Jeremy's been working with him.
> (Do you need show clothes and show saddle/bridle for that show?)


 
Even my show horse likes to stop & poop in front of the judge sometimes. Happens to the best of us! 

You need appropriate attire/tack, but no bling is necessary. I plan to ride in a trail saddle (all cleaned up, of course) & keeping the bling in the closet. We just want everyone to have fun!


----------

